
New Approach to Automated Company Classification - vnture
https://blog.getcontext.io/automated-company-classification/
======
nl
Hm.

It seems to work somewhat for SV startup companies, but fails pretty badly on
others.

Eg:

IBM

[https://www.getcontext.io/classifier/#/about/ibm](https://www.getcontext.io/classifier/#/about/ibm):
Evenly distributed between Augmented Reality/Cloud Computing/Cloud
Infrastructure/Entertainment/Fintech/HR

Google

[https://www.getcontext.io/classifier/#/about/google](https://www.getcontext.io/classifier/#/about/google)
\- apparently about virtual currency and crypto currency as much as a search
engine.

Ford: No result

GE: Serves results for GEICO

~~~
vnture
Hi NL, thx for giving our hack a spin. We are working on it. Next version will
have auto generated feature trees which will result in much better results.

------
Bydom
Nice tool.

But as nl stated, not that accurate for some companies.

Would be great if you could describe in more detail how you create the
classification.

~~~
claudio_fedger
thx, recognized the variance, two things: results are based on a tech domain
specific vector (based on 1.2m tech articles / 20y), so non-techs fall off. We
source content on requested entities live. Descriptions of younger entities
are more concise/less global -> more valid classification. But then again, our
assumption was that there is more demand for classification of little known
entities than for F100s. But we are here to validate/falsify that assumption.

~~~
claudio_fedger
*vector space

------
vnture
Hey everyone! We have set up a demo, feel free to give it a try, all feedback
is welcome! Thanks

